# Probleme mit portage [solved]

## michael_w

Hallo,

neuerdings hab ich mit emerge ein paar Probleme, genauer gesagt, update funktioniert nicht mehr:

```

thor ~ # nice -n 19 emerge -avuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/nspr-4.7.0_pre20071016" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/nspr-4.7.0_pre20071016 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-libs/nss-3.12_alpha2_p2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-plugins/enigmail

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

thor ~ # 
```

enigmail habe ich gerade neu gebaut, ohne Probleme. dev-libs/nspr-4.7.0_pre20071016 steht in package.mask drin.

wie löse ich das Problem?

----------

## Carlo

Bitte lies die Portage-Dokumentation! Das ist fundamental, damit du weißt, was du mit deinem System anstellst. Unklarheiten können wir hier gerne ausräumen.

----------

## michael_w

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Bitte lies die Portage-Dokumentation! Das ist fundamental, damit du weißt, was du mit deinem System anstellst. Unklarheiten können wir hier gerne ausräumen.

 

meta-antwort? Bisher (seit 2 Jahren) hat alles funktioniert, genau auf diese Weise. Könntest Du den Doku-Hinweis näher eingrenzen, wenn Du schon offensichtlich weisst woran es hängt?

----------

## Max Steel

durch ein

nano -w /usr/portage/package.mask

da dann die gemaskede Version rausnehmen und alle sind glücklich.

----------

## Evildad

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> durch ein
> 
> nano -w /usr/portage/package.mask
> 
> da dann die gemaskede Version rausnehmen und alle sind glücklich.

 

Falsch genau so macht man es eben nicht!!!

Lies mal das hier das löst dein Problem!

Klick mich

----------

## Max Steel

Tut mir leid, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen das er dieses Paket in /etc/portage/package.mask eingetragen hat (was man vll auch an dem Befehl erkennen kann), wenn es im Profil steht ist das wieder was anderes.

----------

## michael_w

Danke für die näheren Erläuterungen und direkteren Links. Ich denke ich habs gelöst.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen das er dieses Paket in /etc/portage/package.mask eingetragen hat (was man vll auch an dem Befehl erkennen kann), wenn es im Profil steht ist das wieder was anderes.

 

dann hättest du aber nicht /usr/portage/package.mask schreiben sollen  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ups ja *hehe* mann sollte den Pfad schon richtig aufscreiben, das stimmt ja *hehe*

----------

## Carlo

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> meta-antwort?

 

Ja. Manchmal fällt es ein wenig schwerer, zum N++sten Mal eine Frage zu einem wohldokumentierten Sachverhalt zu sehen, insbesondere, wenn es sich um ein so zentrales Werkzeug, wie den genutzten Paketmanager, handelt.

Was mir hier bei den Antworten verloren ging, ist, daß man sich wohl überlegen sollte, ob man hart maskierte Ebuilds unbedingt verwenden will und es nicht immer von Vorteil ist, blindlings auf der Rasierklinge zu reiten.

----------

